# Triangle crochet pattern



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Found previous post. I will fix a couple things and post the instructions.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Begin with ch 4, slip st to form a ring, ch 1, work 12 sc in ring, slip stitch to ch 1, ch 3, skip 1 sc, sc in next sc, around to form 6 ch 3 spaces, join, slip stitch into first ch 3 space.
Ch 3, counts as first dc, 3 dc in ch 3 space, ch 7, 4 dc in next ch 3 space, ch 3, 4 dc in next ch 3 space around, slip stitch to join into 1st dc.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Ch 1, 7dc, ch 7, 7dc in ch 7 space, ch 1, 3 sc in ch 3 space, ch 1, repeat around, sl stitch to join.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Slip stitch to 3rd dc of the previous 7 dc then ch 3, counts as first dc, dc in next 2 dc, ch 1, 7 dc, ch 7, 7 dc in ch 7 space, ch 1, skip first 2 dc of next 7 dc, 3 dc in next 3 dc, ch 4, skip first sc of previous 3 sc, dc in next sc, ch 4, skip first 2 dc of the 7 dc, 3 dc in next 3 dc, around. Join with a slip stitch to first dc.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Ch 5, dc in next ch 1 space, skip 2 dc of the 7 dc from previous row, dc in next dc, skip 2 dc, dc in next dc, skip 2dc, dc in the last stitch of the 7 dc from previous row, ch 2; in ch 7 space do dc, ch 2, dc, ch 3, dc,ch 2 then ch 2, dc in first dc of the 7 dc from previous row, ch 2, skip 2 dc, ch 2, dc in next dc, ch 2, dc in ch 1 space from previous row, ch 2, dc in 3rd dc of the three dc from previous row, ch 2, dc in ch 4 space, ch 4, dc in next ch 4 space, repeat around. Join.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Slip stitch into ch 2 space, ch 3, counts as 1 dc, dc on same ch 2 space. Continue to do 2 dc in each ch 2 space around. Do 3 dc, ch 3, exchange in each point on the triangle and 4 dc in the ch 4 spaces at the sides. Join with sl stitch. Ch 3


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Ch 3, skip 1 dc around with 3 ch 3 spaces at each point.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Do a picot stitch in first ch 3 space, sc in next ch 3 space, sc in next ch 3 space, do picot stitch, around, join, finished.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I will send swatch to those who would like one. Send pm for information, will request stamped envelope.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Final picture


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Simply Beautiful! Thanks for the design. Nice pics and easy to follow.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Added final picture. The picot stitch is in everyother ch 3 space with a sc in everyother ch 3 Space. I have asked a member to help rewrite the pattern more clearly. Just make sure there is a picot stitch in center ch 3 at points.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

This would make a beautiful skirt laying triangles opposite direction of each other, which would cause it to get larger as u add rows eliminating the picot stitch row to add triangles to each other,


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> This would make a beautiful skirt laying triangles opposite direction of each other, which would cause it to get larger as u add rows eliminating the pivot stitch row to add triangles to each other,


OOOHHHH, AAAHHHH... It would make a nice afghan too or shawl, or scarf, or......


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

This took me 6 hours to create. Please share all pics, I would love to see them.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, it looks like time well spent 
I will have to use bigger yarn and hook for my hands are old and cranky from all the years of seed beading and stitching. As a large triangle it would bake a great shawl in maybe Mohair or even warmer in something chunky.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

My gift to you all that have helped me.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely crocheted triangle. It is appreciated very much.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> This took me 6 hours to create. Please share all pics, I would love to see them.


It took me days to try and figure out the original pattern, but I couldn't get past round 3. 
I can't thank you enough for dissecting this for me, and now so many more may enjoy this motif. Here is my finished 1st one (unblocked).
Again, you don't know how much I appreciate your successful effort and the time you devoted to this.
You're awesome!
(size 8/1.5mm hook, size 10 cotton thread, 16mm (6.25in) from point to point)


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, you did great.


----------



## Flustard (May 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. It is beautiful. I am going to try and make a triangle shawl.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

So glad you worked it out. Gives you a great sense of satisfaction.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

thank you i have been fiddling with a triangle off and on for awhile this one is lovely.
i just got tired of squares. i will definitely try this. thank you so much for your work and for sharing.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

That is so pretty. Aren't you just the nicest person to spend all that time creating that beautiful pattern. Thank you so much for sharing it.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love it. Can I ask what you will do with all your triangles?


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Just beautiful. The picture by picture tutorial is so generous of you to put here right on KP. Thank you very much!!!
Pat


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

What a labor of love and sharing. I know it took much time to document this whole procedure. thanx much

Now will need to think of how to use this in my work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

hennalady----Your avatar is hysterical--couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> Found previous post. I will fix a couple things and post the instructions.


Very nice.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

You are "one of a kind" and I am so impressed with your consideration and thoughtfulness to work up this design step by step and send photos to make it so easy to follow. Not many people will do what you did. This kind gesture is most appreciated by me as well as others.

Warmest regards, Dolori


----------



## dena (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow! CW, you are so talented. The triangle is beautiful. I can't wait to try it out. I love knitting. But I also love to crochet.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

just saw your beautiful triangle ! My first thought was put a tail on it and make a beautiful bookmark . I'm always looking for patterns for those and have quite a few BUT nothing like your pattern. looking forward to the instructions, Gwen


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Can you put your pattern in a pdf download file? Very Pretty!


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I have asked a pattern maker to write it up. Soon as it is done, I will post.


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yes, I want the instructions and need the pictures. How can I download all the pictures so when you send me the instructions (i am a visual learner) I can make it in alpaca for my daughter. missmack from va. p.o. box 536 mohawk vista rd. 4, blairsden,. california 96103 I will send you an envelope or mailing folder with postage prepaid as soon as you can send the instructions please. Thank you so much for such a beautiful item.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I have asked a pattern maker to write it up. Soon as it is done, I will post. Oops, duplicate. Since I have this open, I will check and see if kinkos can do pics for me.


----------



## magsbelfast (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you so much. This is beautiful


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

hello in the ever so green land. have been to Ireland twice and due to travelling with people who had other ideas I didn't make it either time. So will have to try again some time soon. This one comes from London, Ontario Canada! Gwen


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Send PM for instruction requests. Please allow me time to get pattern and pics to paper.


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

It is beautiful. I can see it in an afghan or shawl. What else would you use it for? Yes, I would love the pattern. Thank you, Mzargie


----------



## magsbelfast (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello Gwen
hope you make it next time . Dont they say third time lucky ? LOL !!! But be warned, its only green because it rains so much !!!!



Gwen Webster said:


> hello in the ever so green land. have been to Ireland twice and due to travelling with people who had other ideas I didn't make it either time. So will have to try again some time soon. This one comes from London, Ontario Canada! Gwen


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

What a lovely idea! Thanks for posting this, its beautiful.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't crochet...and your instructions are so clear, that I think I could follow them. Thanks for all your time and effort. Gaynell


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

For all that request pattern, please send stamped self addressed envelope with postage of 45 cents US unless US postage is more for a regular letter, pls check, I have heard it is going up.


----------



## Gwen Webster (Nov 1, 2011)

Well my friend it was the last trip - after we got home my darling husband of 50 years had his cancer of the bone go mad and he passed away this last January - We managed New Years eve together. He went into hospital (he had been bed ridden at home for about 2 months) and he died with a nurse holding his hand.
When she had checked on him it was too late to call us - so she stayed with him. I am trying to put my act together so my two daughters only have their own sadness this Christmas. 
Thank you for your kind note. We found the people of Ireland to be kind and caring. We also discovered great Beer and I fell in love with your Irish Whiskey!! gave up my single malt!! Take care and hope to hear from you now and again. Gwen


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> This took me 6 hours to create. Please share all pics, I would love to see them.


Here is a copy/paste pdf until the real pattern arrives!
Three programs were used to get it to pdf. I have made every effort to ensure accuracy, but alas, I'm human, so please check for errors.
2cwdance, Again, you did an awesome job translating the picture to words.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Very well done. The instructions along with the pictures are very concise. I will crochet up a triangle to try out your pattern. 

Thanks,

Ann


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you for all the time and energy you put in to create this very detailed tutorial. It is a beautiful piece. I think I might use it for a tablecloth, in green, to put over a plain white one. 
I have copied the tutorial from beginning to end and pasted it into a word document that I will edit later. I think that because you have gone to so much trouble already, it is a little unfair to ask for the extra mile. 
Seems you don't mind but that is how I feel about this. It happens a lot. 
Why not just BOOKMARK the thread (that is what it is there for)and you can go back to it time and again and save paper too. Just saying .....


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

CW, thanks for the early christmas present. You did a lovely design and you are terrific for sharing with us all.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> 2cwdance said:
> 
> 
> > This took me 6 hours to create. Please share all pics, I would love to see them.
> ...


Amazing job -BOTH of you! Thanks.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

i will use this pattern to make my hippy daughter n myself a kerchief as she wears them all the time luv the patt. thank u


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> hennalady----Your avatar is hysterical--couldn't stop laughing!


ME TOO!!!

Thank you VERY MUCH for the tutorial, 2cwdance! You did a professional job on it.

The triangle could be used for so many projects, from coasters and doilies, to bedspreads, shawls, scarves, as decorative inserts on other projects such as cowls, and even as a dressy vest... .


----------



## Janet Lee (Oct 22, 2011)

missmack said:


> Oh yes, I want the instructions and need the pictures. How can I download all the pictures so when you send me the instructions (i am a visual learner) I can make it in alpaca for my daughter. missmack from va. p.o. box 536 mohawk vista rd. 4, blairsden,. california 96103 I will send you an envelope or mailing folder with postage prepaid as soon as you can send the instructions please. Thank you so much for such a beautiful item.


One way to save pics to YOUR computer. Go to each pic have mouse arrow over pic. Right click mouse go to SAVE PIC, it will pull up your pic folder and you can save pic to a prenamed folder. Change names to 1, 2, 3, etc. so that they will be in the order you save them. You can open a document and copy each text with each # of pic in the document. This is a long way to do it, but if you would ever lose original instruction sheet. you can make your own. Probably copy each picture into document with #ed description. Of course would depend how big the pic needs to be for you to see it. I always do the long way and then discover shortcuts of how to do something later. This helps you to work around how to do things on the computer. It is sorta like when you first start knitting.
This is handy if you don't want to wait for the instructions.

It is a pretty triangle, but would have to probably use sport or 4-ply yarn to be able to work with it. The fingers aren' so nimble these days. Good luck to all the ladies that work up articles from it. Will be looking for pics in the future...


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I once crocheted four "granny" triangles to make in to a bikini.
All that work and mum wouldn't let me out the front door in it!
I wonder why that was.....I thought it was beautiful.
Just like your work.


----------



## occknitter (Aug 14, 2011)

hi have just printed out yr pattern thnks for the link


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing...Judy


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Thanx to btibbs70 for her help in the concise pattern detail and all she did to make it professional. You are the best.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

KUDOS to both of you ....very clear and well done....
Beautiful piece...got my creative juices flowing and drooling lol



2cwdance said:


> Thanx to btibbs70 for her help in the concise pattern detail and all she did to make it professional. You are the best.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

stunning...gorgeous..love this pattern ty.. and i love! the red....


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I am going to try it as soon as I finish my wip (I have to make myself finish one thing at a time or otherwise I end up with things everywhere.)
It really is lovely and could be used on so many projects. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

This is lovely and thanks for the pattern and instructions on how to crotchet this beautiful triangle.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, talented crocheters, what are you planning to do with those beautiful triangles? I need to get my brain revved up. I would love to make something beautiful out of them. Unfortunately, I am not enough of a pro to figure out patterns for something like that.
Any ideas greatly appreciated.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

hennalady, your avatar is hilarious. You go cat. What is the name of your cat?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I am working on my ideas, cannot decide to make something without the final two rows or not. I am going to make one motif per day till I decide.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

It is beautiful. Thank you for your kindness in sharing and taking the time to post the pattern step by step for us. It is much appreciated.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

These new electronic devices allow us to do more and more. I would hate to think what my pattern closet would look like if I had this years ago. It would have looked like the outline of NYC.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Wowww, now this is how to give instructions. Super!!! Many thanks.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I understand. I need to get mine organized categorically. I have spent the last couple of days looking for my spools. I am crocheting an afghan for my grandson that has different colours and I can't find my bag of spools. I call them spools, can't remember the correct name - you wind the different colours you are using to enable you to crochet with the different colours instead of walking around with 4 -5 balls of yarn. I found them last month, put them away, and now I can't find them. It is sending me crazy. I am in my 60's and my life has become -" I can't remember" Oh precious LORD I really need you to help me. Anyone else having this same problem?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

I am telling myself what to do now. Don't let the pic fool u, I keep it around to remember who I used to be.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I started writing down what needs to be done and where I have put things.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

CRJC, you are soo funny. Join the Club of the 60ssss. I am 64 and it is not that we cannot remember, no no, it is because we have things all over the place and too many drawerssss.
Hope you find them... :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Girl, I am telling you. This thing is really beginning to scare me. I keep telling the LORD I do not want sometimers, nor alltimers so please in YOUR Sovereignity, keep my brain cells functioning healthy. I write birthdays, anniversaries, etc on the calendar and you would think I would remember to check it - yea right the day comes and the day goes -1 ,2 3 wks after then I remember. Oh well. Did someone say these were the "golden" years. I don't know what gold they were speaking of.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

crjc said:


> I started writing down what needs to be done and where I have put things.


and then i lose the list!!!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Ah you are all so funny. Do you know what. I got myself a little book, at the dollar store, about 8 "x 10". You can do the same and write simple things in it. Of course, hahaha leave it lying nearby! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I was thinking about doing the same thing and maybe creating a star throw for Christmas ..in red of course.
Thank you again for the awesome tutorial.

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



2cwdance said:


> I am working on my ideas, cannot decide to make something without the final two rows or not. I am going to make one motif per day till I decide.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Covers for back of chairs. Afghans, doily's. God Bless


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

Have you tried using the Yahoo calendar (if you have access to Yahoo)? It is wonderful. You can put in a date you want to remember, then tell it to remind you of what is happening on that day. It will remind you every year, every month, as often as you like. I usually ask mine to remind me of events around 5-7 days before they happen. I put in all appointments: doctor appts., church activities, parties, anything I don't trust my mind to remember - which is everything!!!! teehee
If you need help, please PM me.
Hugs,
Kathy


----------



## belldron (Dec 12, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I love it. Can I ask what you will do with all your triangles?


Hi, I am new to the site. I love this triangle pattern. I think that it would make a nice afhgan using different colors using up all the leftover balls of yarns. I don't know enough about crochet to put 2 triangles together. Are there instructions somewhere for that?


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Yes, eliminate the last two rows back to the ch 2 spaces, then with the two triangles together form a square (opposite of each other) and work a ch 2, sc in ch 2 space, back and forth between the triangles.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Where are the pics of finished triangle projects? Anyone!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

2cwdance said:


> Where are the pics of finished triangle projects? Anyone!


My pieces are pinned to paper patterns awaiting the after holiday lull.
I also made a big one out of peaches N cream just to see what it would look like. Whew! by itself it is uuuuuggggleeee. Many more attached to it would make a pretty afghan, I think.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Page 1, finished piece.


----------



## DilekHowie (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks very much for this motif. I used on my swimsuit, to cover the area that was opening up too much. I might use it on other tops to do the same trick. It is going to be very useful for me. Cheers.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Hiw beautiful, great idea.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Great tutorial! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Fatemeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Really lovely and how generous of you to take the time to make such a great tutorial.

I'm new to crochet and suddenly wanted to do triangles in a the centre of a square probably for the fun if working out how to do...I go to sleep trying to figure it out lol.

I have found an example on the net still figuring out how it was done 

This design is one of yhe lovliest I've seen. .. can't wait to make it.


----------



## 2cwdance (May 4, 2011)

Thank you, it was created by a picture someone else designed.


----------

